# Looking at compact models.......



## fauxpa46 (Mar 12, 2016)

Anyone own, or has had ownership previously of a 75 Compact (or other compact model)? I am extremely fond of the standard 75 model of pistols, but feel the standard size is a bit much for carry, so thinking of the compact model.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

I'd suggest you take a 2075 Rami for a test run and see if it's to your liking.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have the CZ RAMI 2075 in 9mm, and it is the sweetest shooting double-stack compact I've ever fired. I bought it cheap, several years ago, because it was from an early run that had some function problems. I sent it in to the factory and they did a major fluff and buff, mostly on the feed ramp, and it has been reliable and accurate since. Unfortunately, the RAMI gained a notoriety for being a jam-o-matic because of this early mistake that they were slow to correct, but I think they finally did correct the problem in later models. The RAMI is the only subcompact I own that has legitimate 25 yard accuracy (in my hands), and is a good looking pistol, to boot.


----------



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)

CZ 75 compact, SA, 14 round magazines, rides in a TT Gunleather IWB holster. A Nice set-up that works for me. Pistol has fed & fired everything I have tried to put through it. Never an issue with the 75 SA compact.


----------



## Darkstar888 (Sep 19, 2016)

I know it's not a CZ but I always have to throw in a plug for my favorite carry gun. The Walther P99c QA. Exceptional ergonomics, sexy look, 100% reliable, and very accurate. 10+1 with a full size 15rd backup mag with grip adaptor. Can't beat it as far as polymer pistols go in my opinion. Also available with a unique DA/SA striker fired trigger with decocker. German quality at its finest. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Lovin' my PCR. I replaced the grips with CZ Custom aluminum [full tread pattern], ss guide rod and optic front sight.

My hands are smaller, and the aluminum draws easier than the rubber. The FO front sight is like a red dot and makes sighting much quicker.

Compact, PCR, P-01 all are good choices.


----------



## Tubba (Oct 5, 2016)

*Glock 19*



fauxpa46 said:


> Anyone own, or has had ownership previously of a 75 Compact (or other compact model)? I am extremely fond of the standard 75 model of pistols, but feel the standard size is a bit much for carry, so thinking of the compact model.


I currently have a Glock 19 (compact) and a Glock 43 (subcompact). Both seem reliable. Had a Diamond Back DB9 prior and was very finicky about ammo.


----------

